# Yamaha 25hp tiller, linkage issues



## lawnservice321 (May 23, 2010)

Can anyone recommend someone that knows how to fix the shift linkage? They replaced the impeller and now I can't keep it in forward. Seems like it's out of adjustment. Thanks. I'm in central Brevard


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

There is a ferrule nut on the shift linkage. Put the shift lever and lower unit in reverse and then thread the ferrule nut onto the linkage shaft then tighten the jam nut. It's kind of tricky but not hard to figure out. 

You will see what I'm talking about when you put the motor in reverse, it will lift the linkage out of the lower unit and make it easier to work with. 

*edit* spelling


----------

